# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  Face Off Max 3.5.0.6 اصدار 2013 لتركيب الصوره على وجه اخر برنامج تركيب الوجوه

## mohamed73

Face Off Max 3.5.0.6 اصدار 2013 لتركيب الصوره على وجه اخر برنامج تركيب الوجوه   الصق وجهك الان على اي صورة بشكل رهيب او الصق اي وجه او اي خلفية على اي خلفية والصق صورة على اي خلفية           برنامج تركيب الوجوه face Off Max احد برامج تركيب  الصور ولكن بتطويرات مختلفه وإبداعية وسهولة غير معقولة الصق وجهك الان على  اي صورة بشكل رهيب او الصق اي وجه او اي خلفية على اي خلفية والصق صورة  على اي خلفية ويوجد الكثير من القوالب الجاهزة للصور لتسهيل العمل لك.حيث  يمكنك ان تضع وجهك على صورة اي مشهور او تضع صورة وجهك على جسم مصارع او  يمكنك ان تقوم بلصق صورة احد اصدقائك على صورة بنت او حيوان او اي شيء  لمجرد المرح والضحك او حتى على غلاف مجلة لتجعل من صورتك صورة شخصية مشهورة  والكثير كل هذا فقط ببضع نقرات من الفارة.كما ان برنامج face Off Max لديه  وجهة بسيطة وسهلة وبخطوات بسيطة سوف تنجز عملك بسهولة كما ان البرنامج  face Off Max يحتوي على قوالب رائعه تجعلك تظهر للناس بشكل فنان.. يمكنك ان  ترسلها عبر البريد الالكتروني لاصحابك او تعرضه افي المنتديات او تصلحها  .. او تضيفها لأي بطاقة والنكت والكثير الكثير اسمتع الان كما تستطيع اضافة  علامة مائية على الصور لحفظ حقوقك والكثير         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

